# 187 Nomination refused



## legalmasters (Jan 6, 2015)

My employer's nomination is refused and I have no idea what I should do now. 
Do I go for MRT or do I do another employer's nomination? 

My visa is not rejected yet but I am sure that it will be in a months time. 

HELP?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The MRT no longer exists. 

Merits review applications now go to the AAT.

I would be a matter for your sponsor to decide whether to lodge a review application.

In the absence of a valid sponsorship by a nominating employer, you cannot not win a visa refusal application in the AAT.

May I suggest that you and your employer consult a registered migration agent to see whether a viable strategy can be developed?


----------



## Nafees88 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi I m new on this forum. Can you please help I m very much worried. I got my nomination refused actually my employer said that he want me to start working with him once my 187 is granted. So I was waiting for it. Mean while my employer and his partner had some personal issues and the company no longer exist. So my nomination got refused I have been given 28 days to withdraw and lodge new application. As I was aware of the situation I got my new sponsor ready. And I will apply for nomination next week. But by now I hold only bridging visa A and no other substantive visa at all. So if I withdraw this visa and then apply for new visa mean while what visa will I hold? Will the immigration give me bridging visa A C or E? Please help me.


----------



## Mirzaa (May 23, 2016)

Hi , i applied ens my nom refused and i applied aat for both my visa nd nomination ....today my co employee got pr with same documents which i applied before....can i apply for new nom file again ....actually i am not sure that i can apply new nom file after applying aat for old refused nom....


----------



## hrayan (Oct 12, 2017)

*Similar situation*

Hi Nafees88,

I have a situation very similar to yours.

Can you please let me know what happened with you later?

Were you able to link the new nomination to your old application?

Thanks,



Nafees88 said:


> Hi I m new on this forum. Can you please help I m very much worried. I got my nomination refused actually my employer said that he want me to start working with him once my 187 is granted. So I was waiting for it. Mean while my employer and his partner had some personal issues and the company no longer exist. So my nomination got refused I have been given 28 days to withdraw and lodge new application. As I was aware of the situation I got my new sponsor ready. And I will apply for nomination next week. But by now I hold only bridging visa A and no other substantive visa at all. So if I withdraw this visa and then apply for new visa mean while what visa will I hold? Will the immigration give me bridging visa A C or E? Please help me.


----------



## dalla (Dec 20, 2017)

I have applied for 187 visas on August 04 and my employer apply for nomination and RCB in the same time but on December 18 my nomination got refused without asking any further documents and I got 21 days for nomination review and 28 days to comment for my visa. My employer is going to apply for AAT for the nomination before the end of 21 days. Moreover, I am going to wait till my visa get refuse and will apply to AAT for my visa as well. I just want to know if we apply to AAT for both of our nomination and visa will this keep my bridging visa active until I get the decision from AAT for the nomination. Please advise me if anyone goes through this process and let me know what will be a waiting period before I get the first hearing.


----------

